# My Waghhh! Needed a good HQ...



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been trying to decide on a good HQ for my green guys who are Blood Axe clan.. I've chopped up a well known model to start creating.. "Bad Frack" 
This is my first attempt at greenstuff in a long time.. And apogise for the quality lol. Practice makes perfect... So they say









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking badass dude
What about some armoured plate for the shoulder, maybe get some rank markings on there.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you.. sounds like a plan I'll see what I can knock together.. I'm working on a chest plate for him at the min. maybe some medals 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i am always a massive fan of headwear.

and that is an awesome looking officers hat.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Me too It's not finished yet I'll keep adding bits to it.. maybe a skull on the front and some small banding around the edge 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

An update it's been a while and I've ended up changing bits.. 
The arm I made from greenstuff was garbage and I preferred the arm holding a sigar! And the weapon mounted on the claw really didn't work, so its beeing moved to the arched plate above his head.. A twin linked shoota. 
I did some more green stuff work made him a front trench coat with fur but didn't want to cover his back and loose the detail of the power armour.. 
Oh and added a shoulder pad from a terminater I liked the detail

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think this is an improvement! I've done my share of greenstuff work and I appreciate your courage with it. 

I really like the look of the fur collar on his coat but I think it needs more in the back. Perhaps connecting the front greenstuff (battle bibb?) with stone more attaching behind the arms, along the new top plate across the shoulders. That would anchor it more to the core of the body. 

I also like the arm changes. The old combination were very symmetrical, especially with the add on guns. Adding in the crux terminatus is also a nice touch!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice I'll definitely take it on board add some more details connecting the back side of the coat ect.. 
This is my first time with greenstuff so it's definitely trial and error. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Really? For a first run you're doing quite well.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

Honestly first time.. but in all honest I love the stuff.. I wish I had tried it years ago. It's not easy to work with but having the ability to craft a one of a kind model is great. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if you mentioned it earlier in your posts, but what tools are you using? 

I ask because there are some good and inexpensive tools which can make the process much less frustrating.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

At First I started with some cheap sculpting tools meant for clay work I think.. 
I've just bought some cake making tools with rubber tips after watching a YouTube demo. If you know of any others that could help that would be awesome thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

There's a sticky link here somewhere about affordable hobby tools.

I use a set of wax sculpting tools like this (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SVRSRY/)

And a set of rubber tipped clay shapers (https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01DU0FYE8/)

I have a lot more experience with the steel tools. @Svartmetall is our local pro with the clay shapers. If you need examples, check out his project logs.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

That's brilliant thank you 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, glad to help!


----------

